# [Wet Thumb Forum]-External heaters - any experience



## imported_pineapple (Apr 28, 2004)

Here is a non-hot-weather question. I expect many of us are trying to keep the tank(s) cool rather than thinking of the coming winter...

Has anyone had any experience with external aquarium heaters. I am thinking of the type that is installed around the output hose of a cannister filter, such as:

http://www.hydor.it/inglese/eth.htm

but not limited to that make or model. Would this be an effective means of heating a small tank (less than 50g)? Would it be expensive to run? Any thoughts?

Andrew Cribb


----------



## imported_pineapple (Apr 28, 2004)

Here is a non-hot-weather question. I expect many of us are trying to keep the tank(s) cool rather than thinking of the coming winter...

Has anyone had any experience with external aquarium heaters. I am thinking of the type that is installed around the output hose of a cannister filter, such as:

http://www.hydor.it/inglese/eth.htm

but not limited to that make or model. Would this be an effective means of heating a small tank (less than 50g)? Would it be expensive to run? Any thoughts?

Andrew Cribb


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

A few topics on the Hydor, in particular, already:

http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=search&s=4006090712&reqWords=hydor


----------



## imported_pineapple (Apr 28, 2004)

2la - Thanks. It's fatal not doing a search before asking a question....

Andrew


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

The question of whether or not it's effective is the easier one to answer: By all accounts, it is, and I'm glad I purchased one for an upcoming 75G tank that I'll be setting up. I'd imagine that the 200W model would be fully adequate for your tank size. It shouldn't be any more expensive than other 200W-rated heaters unless it's less effective and is switched on for longer than in-tank or in-filter heaters.

Have you found any other models of inline heaters (excluding the not-so-svelte Fireplug)?


----------



## imported_pineapple (Apr 28, 2004)

2la - Thanks again. I have several aquariums in a basement I rent close to home and it does get cool there in the winter. Last winter we got down to about 35F. Rather than have ugly internal heaters, I was hoping to try out something external (without buying an Eheim thermofilter). I will give the Hydor a try and post something after observing the results... many months from now... in the deep mid winter.

As yet, I have not found any other brand of in-line heaters. I am planning to visit Taiwan and China in the next few months and was thinking to check out availability there. Taiwan voltage is the same as US. China the same as UK (220/240). If I come across anything, I will post..

Andrew Cribb


----------



## tinman (May 11, 2004)

If you dropping by Hong Kong, i know they sell hydors there.
Your lookin at 180HKD for the 200watt one and 220HKD for the 300watt.


----------



## imported_pineapple (Apr 28, 2004)

The Hydors are available here in the USA too - but a trip to Hong Kong is always welcome for any excuse


----------



## sledziu (Oct 17, 2003)

pineapple I use the 300W model from 3 years in 100G tank conect to Eheim 2217, and in winter i haved no trouble to raise the temperature to 30'C. That is about 10'C more then the room temperature in night(20'C). Hope that I help you.


----------



## imported_pineapple (Apr 28, 2004)

Sledziu,

Many thanks - I wanted to hear of some first hand experience. That's a pretty big aquarium. I am going to buy a couple and try them out this winter. My basement is ice cold last winter in New York City...

Andrew


----------



## sledziu (Oct 17, 2003)

Basement in winter is a real cold place and that is where the external heaters shows ther POWER


----------

